# Dover, marine drive toilets



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Are there any public toilets around the marine drive area in Dover? , have looked on Google street map can see one sign but nothing else.

John


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi John

We have always stopped at Marine Parade when using Dove, not come across any WC’s.

Regards
Ray


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

There are toilets in De Bradley Wharf 
http://debradelei-wharf.debradelei-dover.co.uk/index.php?p=home

When you are parked in Marine Parade take any of the roads that go from the sea

Also there is a public toilet on the Prince of Wales Pier
http://www.dover.gov.uk/pdf/dover-map.pdf


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The-Cookies said:


> Are there any public toilets around the marine drive area in Dover? , have looked on Google street map can see one sign but nothing else.
> 
> John


If there are any, they will be in the buildings on the left towards the far end furthest away from the ferry.
We use our own so never really looked, but we thought there may have been some where I have stated.
We did see some in the town after the underpass.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

when we stopped their last sept. we used the toilet block at the beginning of the parade(ferry end)think they close it during the night though.was in the morning i used it
jim m


----------



## jonron (Jul 4, 2010)

*Dover marine drive toilets*

Going on our first trip to France in May,
Can you good people tell me will I be able to park my 8.4m with smart toad on the Marine drive. ? Alsowill I be able to go straight to the ferry terminal without turning round?
Thanks in advance
Jonron


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes plenty of space for your rig and and no you will need to backtrack to get to the terminal!!

If you leave Marine Parade I am pretty certain you will have to turn left (back)along the DC and then do a U turn at the Roundabout (about half a mile in total and about 3 minutes driving so no problem)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Will*

Will you be going to france or coming back with a Bathroom full of booze?

TM


----------

